# fan behind CPU-backplate



## Zero4549

It's been done. Some cases even come with a little fan pre installed there.

It can help a little, especially with some mobos that have some auxiliary VRMs and such soldered to the back side of the board to save space.

Even in best case scenarios though, you're talking insignificant practical gains unless something is either broken or extremely poorly engineered.


----------



## BakerMan1971

This is actually something i have considered, I do still need to measure the temperatures at the back of the mobo though, but with Haswell seemingly not pushing all it's heat to the IHS maybe a fair amount of heat is going to the back of the board, what if we could mount a big HSF on the back, in say the Corsair AIR 540.


----------



## Legion123

if it was done would you know what the temp difference was and how they actually installed it? i though i would put something like this http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120mm-scythe-kaze-jyuni-1900rpm-slip-stream-fan-sy1225sl12sh at the back (its very thin) but i wondered what difference it could make. In theory the heat would be escaping both ways so it should help quite a bit?
i was even considering buying a refurbished http://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-hydro-series-h80-refurb-hydro-series-cpu-cooler-lga-115x-1366-and-2011-and-am2-am3-fm1-and-f (coz its cheap) and sticking this heatsink to the back of the plate or the metal case bit just behind it surely it would help?


----------



## Sony Oengui

I remember doing this on my case, the results were surprisingly good. Unfortunately, that's all I can tell you, since I really cant remember the numbers. I took it out due to the 80mm fan was too noisy.


----------



## Rezard

I have wondered this!









I have a Xion case (560 model, I think),
which has a large spot on the typical side of the case for a 200mm fan,
and on the other side (back of mobo) there is a similar grated area, minus screw holes.

I have wondered what intake or exhaust would do on that side, if anything.
That could make this particular case a total wind tunnel.









I just had to wonder when is it too much airflow. lol


----------



## amvnz

On my Raven RV03 there is zero difference putting a fan behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## Rezard

Was that with push or pull?

Kinda looks like that case's airflow couldn't get much better as it is.


----------



## ladcrooks

BakerMan1971 and myself had discussed if you had a metal case like myself if you could somehow use the side panel as giant heat sink.

Keep thinking of it but never seem to get around to doing some experimenting - Mmm! Have 2 weeks off soon


----------



## BakerMan1971

Go for it Ladcrooks,best get a thermal pad then rather than a paste solution, so that removing and re-attaching the side panel can be done a number of times,
of course you don't need the level of contact you have with the top of the cpu, and I know I have to take the panel off every so often to sort cables.
I suppose the biggest challenge is getting a heatsink to attach to the panel thats the right size (read thickness)


----------



## Legion123

im not sure if i still have it but i had some old crappy graphic with a nice thin heatsink with a fan inside, if i can find it i might give it a try tonight ad see if it makes any difference, it should defo do something...


----------



## BakerMan1971

Let us know your results, I am in "trying to get some tinted bloomin plexi for my window" mode at the moment but I will definitely look into side-panel back of motherboard cooling.


----------



## ladcrooks

Will be using side panel where the back of the motherboard is exposed. Not much of a gap to worry about

http://s1234.photobucket.com/user/ladcrooks/media/cpurear_zps74b01ec8.jpg.html

I felt the black mounting plate and its warm. So if can link that to my aluminum side panel it might help by a few degrees - who knows?









Just thought - if i make a template the same size and using a square shape and go metal to metal


----------



## BakerMan1971

it would be great though to get a thermal pad to at least touch the board in that middle bit, because you can rest assured a bunch of heat is located there too









looks like thermal pads can hit 3mm, is that enough?
link

edit better source with thicker pads
linky


----------



## richie_2010

I had a small fan and it did help with temps, my best guess would be to get a thin 80mm fan and align it dead centre to the black support brace and try and mount it somehow.

ive got an idea how that could be done are you good with welding or know anyone who can


----------



## BakerMan1971

richie_2010 did you have vent holes in your off-side panel? I have a solid panel so don't think I can use a fan right now.


----------



## richie_2010

Solid panel but if you get a thin fan it will fit


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> it would be great though to get a thermal pad to at least touch the board in that middle bit, because you can rest assured a bunch of heat is located there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like thermal pads can hit 3mm, is that enough?
> link
> 
> edit better source with thicker pads
> linky


i will look into that as well - will carry out project in a couple of weeks and thanks for any tips


----------



## richie_2010

Oh or put a thermal pad between the silver socket mount and the black brace


----------



## DBEAU

I believe my old cm 690 advanceII had a cutout and grill for the backplate that I attached a thin fan to and it made no difference in temps.


----------



## krsboss

...I mounted a 100mm Scythe Kaze Jyu slim fan behind my motherboard tray / cpu socket in my old 800D build. I did not mod any ventilation in to the back of the case, and had it blowing air down on to the socket. The effect was negligible, however positive and would result in max 1 centigrade cooler with fan on at max rpm over temps without!

...in summary, it may reduce temperatures a little, but nothing really worth worrying about unless you have a case with a grill there already!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

The Antec Three Hundred Two is an example of a case that has a fan blowing on the back of the CPU socket.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> BakerMan1971 and myself had discussed if you had a metal case like myself if you could somehow use the side panel as giant heat sink.
> 
> Keep thinking of it but never seem to get around to doing some experimenting - Mmm! Have 2 weeks off soon


Also been done. In fact, Zalman once produced a line of cases with this kind of functionality built in. The panels were on hinges and were fined for additional surface area, and had heatpipes that extended off of them to land square on the cpu when shut. it only fit motherboards with standard cpu socket locations of course. Results were pretty terrible and costs were huge. It also weighed a ton.


----------



## Legion123

im still gonna try it, if it doesnt make a difference then it will just keep me busy for a bit







i found one card and i have a similar at home(i think) but i am wondering how to connect it to PWM...can i get adapter for this? or should i do some good old fashioned soldering?


----------



## BakerMan1971

I am not sure, but I think the fan needs to be pwm compatible, there are only 2 wires to that positive and negative so it's likely going to be full speed ahead.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Also been done. In fact, Zalman once produced a line of cases with this kind of functionality built in. The panels were on hinges and were fined for additional surface area, and had heatpipes that extended off of them to land square on the cpu when shut. it only fit motherboards with standard cpu socket locations of course. Results were pretty terrible and costs were huge. It also weighed a ton.


that's off putting









thanks for info


----------



## Legion123

ok i tried mine last night and it didnt make no difference







what i twant to point out though is that i have antec nine hundred (bought in 2009 so old version) case which has no hole that would make my backplate visible. the other thing is the metal is very thick (or feels like it is) and it doesnt even get that hot so there is no heat to be taken away really... i wish somebody with a case with the backplate hole tried it...


----------



## BakerMan1971

I think the thing is , at least you tried.
whatever method, the more heat you can draw away from the CPU the better it is.


----------



## ladcrooks

still gonna try it and also remember ambient room temp


----------



## Legion123

if anyone tries it please post your results i kinda want it installed even for a sake of a degree or two







if need be i get a case with a hole for backplate


----------



## nleksan

I have been running an "extreme" version of this for a while with my RIVE. I will post pics tomorrow.

Basically, I have some copper RAMsinks attached to the available portions of the backside VRMs, and I have my back panel completely off. Then, for airflow, I have a 120x38mm solid aluminum 120V AC (0.78amp) 149-168cfm fan sitting atop my PSU's retail box and blowing right onto the rear socket area.
I am able to overclock well beyond 5.2Ghz on my 3930K without breaking 50C on my VRMs, while many people have serious throttling occurring at just 4.5-4.8!


----------



## Legion123

+1 please post some pics im am intrigued...i am seriously considering new case just for a md like this..i want my proc on 5ghz (or more if i can







) which i can get stable but temps go just too high and i am afraid to run it like that


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> +1 please post some pics im am intrigued...i am seriously considering new case just for a md like this..i want my proc on 5ghz (or more if i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) which i can get stable but temps go just too high and i am afraid to run it like that


High quality mobo an some liquid cooling will go a lot further than a fan on the back side of your case.

If and when you actually get those more important things out of the way, and you discover that mobo VRM temps are your limiting factor, and don't want to actually mod the mobo, _then_ a fan on the back might help you squeeze a few more mhz.

Just saying.


----------



## Legion123

nah im against liquid cooling, only custom loops will work better then a decent air and thats a fact. when i check any OC on my proc and water, people pretty much never get better temp o water then me on my noctua NH-D14, therefore id rather stick to air (no risk of flooding your pc neither) and that little mod is just something id want to have - as proven by nleksan here it would actually work.


----------



## nleksan




----------



## Legion123

nice







i guess the best way for me to do it would be (assuming i got a hole for backplate) cutting a hole in the side panel munting a fan with a filter blowing directly onto a cpu backplate


----------



## BakerMan1971

I was just thinking about cutting a mounting hole for a nice 140mm fan, but then of course some vents at the bottom or beside the fan, whether drawing air from the board or blowing onto the board (hmmm another conundrum







)


----------



## Legion123

Do it!







if you got a facility to do so please do


----------



## BakerMan1971

Ok when I get the chance I will give it a shot








just noticed my cable management though, that could be a problem, unless the fan was mounted on the outside.... hmmmmm...


----------



## ramenspazz

Ok i have conducted a little experiment, i saw this thread and was scoffed at first thinking that it would make to difference to put a fan behind the cpu backplate. boy was i wrong. i rigged up a mount to my case to put a 120mm fan to my backplate and bam, insta 8c drop in temperature. just to see if more airflow would make a difference, i took a air compressor so i could have a constant flow of air and much to my amazement i got a total of 10-15c drop in temperature from 80c to 65c at load after 1 hour of prime 95. i am now working on a exhaust system for my case


----------



## Legion123

get some pics mate!


----------



## ramenspazz

this is my current setup right now. just using a 5v molex fan (mostly because i ran out of pwm headers). with this, after running Prime95 blend test for 1 hour, the max tempature recorded is 75c but it tends in the range of 72-74c never going over 75c. http://valid.canardpc.com/2863034 cpuz validation for clock speed and voltage


this is the design i am going to work on, i think i might take a old gt9800 blower shroud since they are fairly thin and mount it next to the cutout and then cut some exhaust holes in the back side of my case to the left of my io shield


----------



## BakerMan1971

Well Ramenspazz you are ahead of my and have the same case!!!







I am incredibly interested to see your progress here have some rep


----------



## Legion123

+1 mate send us some pics of your progress


----------



## Legion123

sorry a bit OFF Topic i just looked at your cpu-z voltage on the cpu..have you tried a bit lower than this? i can run mine4.6 on 1,39v 5ghz i gave only a bit more

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2862641


----------



## ramenspazz

just a small update, as of right now i am working out some design flaws in my idea. And in response to leigon, sadly i cant go lower, my cpu becomes unstable under 1.45v. I didn't do as well in the silicon lottery. pics coming soon


----------



## BakerMan1971

ramenspazz I think we need to look at vring or uncore








link
there seems to be some talk that things can be tweaked further


----------



## Pip Boy

this is something you don't see enough, i remember a review of an inwin (i think) case with a fan behind the CPU and the temps were better than all the other cases it went against including a 600T corsair case.

* here found it

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/in_win_dragon_rider/5.htm

(excluding GPU of course but thats explained) the CPU / chipset is way cooler than the some others

cooling the back aswell as the front must be a no brainier, getting cold air to pound both sides so there is no standing heat?


----------



## Legion123

funny enough i started a thread here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1410450/240-vs-360/20_20#post_20436876

and in my last post i mentioned Inwin case (different model but it does come with backplate cooling fan as well) when i finally get it ill implement my VGA mod and see if that works any better, just waiting for some spare cash and defo post the results here.


----------



## thestache

I did it with my test bench for my last build because Gigabyte X79 UD7s have VRMs on the underside. Even with watercooling it helped cool the area well.

Worked well enough that for my new custom designed test bench I put in two 120mm fans to cool the underside of the CPU/VRMs and PCIe slots/Chipset and also exhaust the air from the bottom section/radiators out of the case. Don't expect large gains to your CPU temp but it certainly cools the area well and any reduction in temps is always welcomed.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1390841/case-mod-build-log-dimastech-watercooled-test-bench-open-case-gtx-titan-ek-clean-blocks-portrait-surround


----------



## Legion123

can you remember what difference it made?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> can you remember what difference it made?


To the actual CPU temps? Not at all.

But when my new case arrives in a few weeks from the manufacturer I'm happy to do some testing with and report back.


----------



## Legion123

nice one keep us posted


----------



## Chozo4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> im still gonna try it, if it doesnt make a difference then it will just keep me busy for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found one card and i have a similar at home(i think) but i am wondering how to connect it to PWM...can i get adapter for this? or should i do some good old fashioned soldering?


What you're essentially looking for is a PWM->Voltage converter such as the following offerings from SunBeam...

PCI Bracket PWM controller, 20watt, DC 6v~12v
or
Sunbeam Rheosmart 3, 3x 30watt, DC 0v~12v (Discontinued but still available elsewhere)

Simply connect the PWM pin on the controllers to a PWM fan header on your motherboard to have the fan be adjustable through PWM. As an alternative, if you can configure a fan header on your motherboard to use Voltage Controlled Speeds, simply connect it to that header directly. May need to change the end of the plug though to fit however but would fit the bill just fine.

_*EDIT: I... just realized I read the date backwards on the earlier posts as being DD-MM-YY rather than MM-DD-YY. Thread necromancy ahoy!*_


----------



## thaxyouheng

agree. that's all I can tell you, since I really cant remember the numbers. I took it out due to the 80mm fan was too noisy.


----------



## Aesonus

I did an experiment to see what a bit of air flow from a 70mm stock AMD heatsink fan would do for my temps. My temps dropped by 4-5°C at idle. That is with the back panel of my Graphite 230T removed. I'm gonna mod it to fit a fan back there now. I really hope to do some more testing w/ prime whenever I get a chance to make my modifications.


----------



## KarlAzytzeen

I agrede with that, i has an AMD pwm fan in my cm690 and it hemos improving temperatures, not dramatically, but everything os welcome.


----------



## Wihglah

I did this years ago on an Athlon 2100+.

I vaguely remember lowering the CPU by about 3*C with a really small fan.


----------



## deepor

I think no one mentioned this before (I tried searching the thread), but there was a large two-tower style cooler from Thermalright a long time ago, called IFX-14. It came with a backplate that looked like this:



That idea never got popular and probably didn't do that much or it wouldn't have been dropped?


----------



## Aesonus

It looks like compatibility would be an issue with that...


----------



## Cool Bowties

I really don't see how you'd fit that behind the motherboard tray... you'd have to do a LOT of fidgeting and the benefit would probably be pretty narrow...


----------



## Aesonus

I think that a lot of the heat that is removed by putting a fan in the back of the motherboard might be due to the vrm heatsink's ability to dissipate heat.
Right now my cpu is overclocked to 4.4ghz on an Asus m5a99fx pro motherboard. I remember reading somewhere in a different thread about the vrm heatsink not being able to dissipate heat as well as say, a saber tooth. I will try putting it back to stock speeds and seeing if my experiment will yield the same result or if the returns would be diminished.

Also, I took some screen caps of an impromptu test:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



All of these tests are with the cpu overclocked to 4.4ghz with a voltage of 1.39375 at idle

The following is with no fan behind the cpu socket and with the back panel on:


No fan, no back panel:


With fan, no back panel. Please note the minimum temp (as circled)


So my temps dropped by about 4°C. Pretty good so far...


----------



## Wihglah

I just tried this with my rig (4770K in Maximus VI Formula). CPU is delidded and lapped. Motherboard has VRM heatsinks on the rear of the board.

I saw no significant reduction in maximum core temps and no reduction in the CPU temp reported by the motherboard sensor, however I saw a *9*C* drop in VRM temps.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I just tried this with my rig (4770K in Maximus VI Formula). CPU is delidded and lapped. Motherboard has VRM heatsinks on the rear of the board.
> 
> I saw no significant reduction in maximum core temps and no reduction in the CPU temp reported by the motherboard sensor, however I saw a *9*C* drop in VRM temps.


I'm seeing about the same for me. Stranger thing is my gpu's dropped about 9C also. I am on a custom water cooled loop btw (see my profile). I cut a hole for a 120mm x 12mm slim scythe fan. Doesn't push much air at all but the results speak for them selves.


----------



## madcratebuilder

The rear MB fans are more effective with the AMD chips, particularly the FX cpu's. The 125 and 219 watt cpu's can really stress the vrm's. My rear cutout is 130x130mm, I have 2 50mm fans, 1 in the lower left directly over the cpu socket and 1 in the upper right directly over the vrm's. There are 11 chips on the back side of the vrm's and I have small cooper heatsinks on these. Combined with the EK mosfet water block nb/vrm temperature is not a issue. The SB is another story and it's getting a Heatkiller block in a few days.


----------



## killfisheasy

Right,I have wondered what intake or exhaust would do on that side, if anything.That could make this particular case a total wind tunnel.thank you


----------



## ladcrooks

I cannot remember what post it was where I was talking to another fellow on here about how I thought over the years on implementing some kind of heat sink that would attach to my aluminum side panel and rear of the cpu

Never got round to doing it as i have been anticipating a new build


----------



## nleksan

I recall at least participating in that discussion. The main issue would be the likelihood of the multiple necessary uses of a TIM or pad which would reduce the heat transfer quite a bit, and the fact that a good heatsink will have similar or greater surface area but be much denser and obviously much more concentrated over the hot components.


----------



## bobnoho

If you look at my gaming rig the air flow comes from the back of the case around the mobo (with two 200mm fans blowing directly to the mobo backside) I got the idea because I noticed that having a fan behind the mobo seemed to help the temps alot when my old rig was under heavy load for long periods of time

I think it works good

my 1366 i7 (950) has been running @ 3.96ghz for three years now with voltage at 2.9v..


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobnoho*
> 
> If you look at my gaming rig the air flow comes from the back of the case around the mobo (with two 200mm fans blowing directly to the mobo backside) I got the idea because I noticed that having a fan behind the mobo seemed to help the temps alot when my old rig was under heavy load for long periods of time
> 
> I think it works good
> 
> my 1366 i7 (950) has been running @ 3.96ghz for three years now *with voltage at 2.9v..*


wat?

I have been thinking about trying to put a fan behind my motherboard tray. I velcroed one of the quick detach drive bays to the back of it and have my HDD back there now. I figure a little bit of ventilation couldn't hurt. It doesn't get _too_ hot, 45C is the hottest and it's usually 35-40C. WD says they are good up to 60.


----------



## Redwoodz

I can tell you for sure with high draw chips it helps a ton.I don't have temps but I have gained around as much as 200-800MHZ on max stable overclocks using a fan on the back of the socket and VRM traces. Some of the heat is dissapated through the copper traces in your motherboard,which is why overclocking boards have heavier traces. The fan from your stock AMD heatsinks works well.









You won't notice much with chips that don't create alot of heat or power draw through the VRM's,cpu socket.


----------



## Mike The Owl

I thought I'd have a go so.........




I seems to work quite well butt I think I may of overdone the case fans.......

Still it is running a lot cooler than it was when I started.

Mike The Owl


----------



## BakerMan1971

Well Mr Owl, that is a big bunch of fans.
Just be careful you're not creating pools of hot air inside the case, draw yourself a chart with air direction from each fan.
Nice hackjob on the rear mobo fan


----------



## madcratebuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I thought I'd have a go so.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seems to work quite well butt I think I may of overdone the case fans.......
> 
> Still it is running a lot cooler than it was when I started.
> 
> Mike The Owl


Nice clean job on the back side. IMHO having good air flow with h20 is very important. I've managed my case air deltaT to around 2-3C at full load and it really helped temps across the board.


----------



## PcGamer1977

Heres what I did- screwed 2 120mm fans into the wall right behind the case- It seems to help keep temps down, I also have another 120mm fan blowing directly at The Vrms,s, they were so hot prior to this you couldn't even touch them ( burn ) Not sure if the Formula Z vrms are supposed to be that hot but heres my contribution lol.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I am so going to have to do this when I get some free time... If I ever do. Looks like a good solution for vrm temperatures and I need it! I'm worried about my little itx motherboard with 4.6ghz on my 2500k...im seeing 62C in prime.


----------



## PcGamer1977

Well I have a real crappy case-( CoolerMaster 430 elite ) Theres no room 4 anything,Thats why I decided to mount them to the wall instead- Same affect same results. Maybe? Lol


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> 
> Heres what I did- screwed 2 120mm fans into the wall right behind the case- It seems to help keep temps down, I also have another 120mm fan blowing directly at The Vrms,s, they were so hot prior to this you couldn't even touch them ( burn ) Not sure if the Formula Z vrms are supposed to be that hot but heres my contribution lol.


That can't possibly work.

Looks frickin' awesome though!


----------



## PcGamer1977

Well I moved it up a few Inches so I can take the photo for you guys,Of course it works lol. And thanks for the comment You can have em if you want I need Red fans to match my ROG board hehe.









Well I just put my Ram chiller fan on the Vrms- you guys gave me an idea lol. I wasn't able to fit it over the Ram so might as well use the dam thing for something.


----------



## Redwoodz

If you only saw some of the things I resorted too! I actually just took some blue auto silicon adhesive and glued the stock AMD heatsink fans onto the back of the motherboard.


----------



## PcGamer1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> If you only saw some of the things I resorted too! I actually just took some blue auto silicon adhesive and glued the stock AMD heatsink fans onto the back of the motherboard.


Hey whatever it takes to get the job done I always say; lol.


----------



## Regnitto

I just modded my case to allow for an 80mm fan to blow directly onto my cpu backplate. I'm noticing a drop of only about 1c at idle, just got done tho, haven't run prime95 yet to see if there is a difference in load temps. will get back with you as soon as I do.

pics are not in order but here's what i did:


----------



## Regnitto

just ran prime95 for 20 min, only saw a 3c drop in temps under load. negligible improvement for 4 hrs of work.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> just ran prime95 for 20 min, only saw a 3c drop in temps under load. negligible improvement for 4 hrs of work.


3*C for no cost sound like a good investment to me.

Looks like this could be a big deal for AMD users.


----------



## Regnitto

I was hoping for a bit more. Gonna get some high cfm fans to replace that and all the other cheap basic fans in my case soon.


----------



## jleslie246

This is how mine turned out.


----------



## Regnitto

Wish mine came out looking that nice. I'll probably do something to clean mine up once I get new fans.


----------



## Aesonus

Well I am glad I decided against modding my Graphite 230. I ended up buying a new case - the Thermaltake Core v71 - because:

I love this case because it looks cool
It has more room behind the motherboard tray
I can put in good water cooling
I want to see what temps I get from my custom loop, and then I will see about drilling a hole into the back for a fan for me vrms.

And yes, I just brought this thread back from the dead. Sue me (please don't sue me







).


----------



## Regnitto

The big difference I noticed with mine was VRM temps. I have bought a new case since modding my old one, and @ 4515mhz on my fx 6100 in my Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 4.0 my VRM temps stayed around 70-75c under load with the backplate fan. In my new case (Thermaltake Chaser MK-I) with the same clock it hit 91c on the VRM. I have not modded the new case yet, however I did add a fan on top of the VRM heat sink, and turned down my overclock slightly.


----------



## jleslie246

Holy crap that is high!!!







I freak when mine gets over 50c. Diffrent board though (see rig in profile).

And thats on a higher end gigabyte board? I wont be buying one of those. That is crazy! Nice OC though.. I run my daughters FX6100 at 4.4GHz 24/7 on a M5A97 LE R2.0 board. No temp shown for VRMs, but thermal hand held says 70c range.


----------



## Regnitto

max safe on the UD3 is about 75-80. There have been a few run it well over 100c on the earlier revisions. I didn't hear about the outcome, but I'm sure it wasn't good. I'm not sure what the max safe is with your sabertooth, but I know you can push the VRM harder on it than you can my UD3. The VRM cooling works fine at stock, but for overclocking, the UD5 and UD7 are much better in that aspect.


----------



## foxxtrott141

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Holy crap that is high!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I freak when mine gets over 50c. Diffrent board though (see rig in profile).
> 
> And thats on a higher end gigabyte board? I wont be buying one of those. That is crazy! Nice OC though.. I run my daughters FX6100 at 4.4GHz 24/7 on a M5A97 LE R2.0 board. No temp shown for VRMs, but thermal hand held says 70c range.


My gigabyte board only gets to mid 50's on load with a FX 8350. I see it as being an ambient temperature problem over a motherboard problem. My fx is oc'd to 4.5 on stock heat sink at 1.46v. XD


----------



## Regnitto

which gigabyte board do you have? Everyone I've talked to about the UD3 seems to have this issue, even more so with octa-core FX procs than the hexa-cores like my FX 6100. My ambient temp is aprox 27c and my VRM IDLES at 40-45c with my current oc of 4.3 @ 1.44v


----------



## Regnitto

also, I am completely air cooled and have a 60mm slim fan blowing onto my VRM heatsink


----------



## foxxtrott141

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regnitto*
> 
> which gigabyte board do you have? Everyone I've talked to about the UD3 seems to have this issue, even more so with octa-core FX procs than the hexa-cores like my FX 6100. My ambient temp is aprox 27c and my VRM IDLES at 40-45c with my current oc of 4.3 @ 1.44v


UD3 man, It works beautifully with my FX-8350. I dunno, maybe I got lucky with my board or something. I've never had any problems with it and I have had if for 5 months now. I was just confused when I saw you guys had such high tems xD


----------



## Regnitto

wait.......are you looking at motherboard temp or VR temp? my motherboard temp in hwinfo64 never gets over the mid 50's, however I was referring to thermal sensors VR T1 & VR T2 which are the VRM specific temps for the UD3.......what are you using to monitor temps?


----------



## foxxtrott141

I'm using CPUID's HWMonitor, No idea if I was look at the right tems, Sorry if I wasn't xD I got confused to what you guys were talking about. my bad.


----------



## Regnitto

Alright, I'm finally getting around to modding my new case. This time instead of an 80mm I'm using a 140mm. It's big enough to fully cover the VRM and CPU back plate. putting an 80mm zip tied behind the VRM gave me a 10c decrease, now to see what a bigger fan will do....


----------



## jleslie246

Should be about the same. Maybe -2c more


----------



## Regnitto

that's about what i'm noticing so far, however, with the 140 I'm covering the VRM and CPU as opposed to just one or the other with the 80.


----------

